# تعالوا شوفوا مديرنا بيقول ايه للاعضاء هههههههههههههههه



## tasoni queena (4 يونيو 2010)

تعالوا نشوف مديرنا بيقول ايه للاعضاء والمشرفيين هههههههههههه 


*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
















*منقوووووووووووووول*​​


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 يونيو 2010)

*حلوة بجد
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طيب الحقى اجرى بقى لحسن روك على اول القسم*​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يونيو 2010)

> *حلوة بجد
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*



شكرا كوبتك على ردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يونيو 2010)

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *طيب الحقى اجرى بقى لحسن روك على اول القسم*​



ههههههههههههههههههه

حاضر حاضر راقبلى الجو

هههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا جون لردك الجميل
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسولة يا تاسونى حتى بمواضيعك 
ميرسى لك ياقمر
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يونيو 2010)

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسولة يا تاسونى حتى بمواضيعك
> ميرسى لك ياقمر
> *​



شكرا ليكى يا قمر

على ردك الجميل
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يونيو 2010)

*شكلك بتلعبي في عداد عضويتك

ربنا يستر عليكي يابنتي

حلوه قوي يا تاسوني 

تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه بجد بس خدي بالك يا تاسوني احسن ممكن  يعصرك ويعمل منك اعضاء جداد​


----------



## ماجو2010 (5 يونيو 2010)

جميلة جدآ
ميرسى لتعبك​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يونيو 2010)

> شكلك بتلعبي في عداد عضويتك
> 
> ربنا يستر عليكي يابنتي
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه

لالا متقلقثش انا موقفة واحد ندورجى على باب المنتدى

اول ما يشوف اللون الاحمر هيقولى

شكرا مايكل على ردك الجميل
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2010)

ايه دة يا تاسوني

انت بتغامري كتير

ههههههههههههههههه

ها توقفي مين ومين

انا داخل القسم قسم المشرفين دي الوقتِ

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس مش ها قول حاجة

افكار حلوة يا تاسوني


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*الحقي استخبي بقي هههههههههههه*​


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلووة تاسوني مميزة كالعادة


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه بجد بس خدي بالك يا تاسوني احسن ممكن  يعصرك ويعمل منك اعضاء جداد



هههههههههههههههه  اللى بيخاف يطلع برة

شكرا رومانى لردك الجميل
​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2010)

جميلة جدآ
ميرسى لتعبك


شكرا ماجو لردك الجميل يا قمر
​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2010)

> ايه دة يا تاسوني
> 
> انت بتغامري كتير
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه  اد القول يا كليمو

اوعى تقووووووووول هههههههههههه

شكرا لردك الجميل
​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2010)

> *الحقي استخبي بقي هههههههههههه*



ما انا مستخبية بقالى يومين

بس عشان النت كان قاطع ههههههههه

شكرا روكا لردك الجميل
​


----------



## Critic (9 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*انا هبعت اللينك ده لروك و اخرك هتبقى عضو اسودييييييكة بشرطة سوووووووودة هههههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههه حلووة تاسوني مميزة كالعادة



شكرا يا انى لردك الجميل
​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2010)

> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *انا هبعت اللينك ده لروك و اخرك هتبقى عضو اسودييييييكة بشرطة سوووووووودة هههههههههه*



نووووووووووو  انا هفضل اخضريكة

ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا كريتك لردك الجميل
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 يونيو 2010)

حلوه كتير تاسونى بس ياكش روك يسمعك هههههههههههه


----------



## كرسماس (11 يونيو 2010)

واللى هيلتزم هيصرفلو كرتونتين بيض


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2010)

> حلوه كتير تاسونى بس ياكش روك يسمعك هههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه  لا موصية الاعضاء محدش يقوله

شكرا توتا لردك الجميل
​


----------



## *koki* (12 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده جامده يا تاسونى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يونيو 2010)

*لالالالالالا بقى ..
وكمان تمشى المشرف للعضو 
أقعدى على جنب بقى يا تاسونى بدال ما أعصرك:t30:
ههههههه
ميرسى ياقمر *​


----------



## kameila (16 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

اوع حد يخالف القوانين 

هيتعصر


----------



## Joly2010 (17 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه ربنا يستر علينا *​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2010)

رووووعه شكرا جدا جداا


​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

> واللى هيلتزم هيصرفلو كرتونتين بيض



ايوة معونة الشتا

ههههههههههههههه

شكل كريسماس على الرد الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامده جامده يا تاسونى


 
ههههههههههههههه

شكرا كوكى لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

*



لالالالالالا بقى ..
وكمان تمشى المشرف للعضو 
أقعدى على جنب بقى يا تاسونى بدال ما أعصرك:t30:
ههههههه
ميرسى ياقمر 

أنقر للتوسيع...



نوووووو  متمشيش

المشرفين كمان هيتعصروا
بس هيطلعوا اعضاء مباركين

هههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا مرمر لردك الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 يوليو 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اوع حد يخالف القوانين
> 
> هيتعصر



ايون تيك كير

هههههههههههههه

شكر كاميليا لردك الجميل​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (7 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههه خلى بالك من نفسك اليومين دل هههههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (8 يوليو 2010)

_لاء ده الزعيم غلبان _
_هههههه_
_جميلة تاسونى _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يوليو 2010)

*



ههههههههههههههههه ربنا يستر علينا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههه  بس احنا نمشى جنب الحيط

شكرا جولى لردك الجميل​​​​*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2010)

> رووووعه شكرا جدا جداا


 
شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2010)

> ههههههههه خلى بالك من نفسك اليومين دل هههههههههههه



ههههههههه  بحاول اهووو

شكرا مملكة الغابة لردك الجميل​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة خالص يا جميلة*​


----------



## dodo jojo (12 يوليو 2010)

هههههه....لذيذه اووووى...شكرا يا جميله


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2010)

> رووووعه شكرا جدا جداا


 
​شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههه

ده كده المنتدى هايتملى اعضاء جدد
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يوليو 2010)

> ههههههههه خلى بالك من نفسك اليومين دل هههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههه ألحق استخبى انا بقى

شكرا مملكة الغابة​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يوليو 2010)

> _لاء ده الزعيم غلبان
> هههههه
> جميلة تاسونى
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك_




اااااااااااه فعلا

ههههههه

شكرا سالفيشن لردك الجميل​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (16 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تجنن يا قمر
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## جيلان (16 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه ايون كنت بحب اقولها لروك دى بقترح عليه يقولهالنا يعنى مش العكس طبعا هى العضوية بعزئة هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يوليو 2010)

*



ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة خالص يا جميلة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههه
شكرا مانا مانا لردك الجميل*​


----------



## govany shenoda (17 يوليو 2010)

_حلوه قوي يا تاسوني 
تسلم ايديكي_
_بس استخبي كام يوم
ولما روك يسال عليكي
هنقوله بتصيف هههههه_​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يوليو 2010)

> هههههه....لذيذه اووووى...شكرا يا جميله


 
شكرا دودو لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

> *ههههههههه
> 
> ده كده المنتدى هايتملى اعضاء جدد
> *​


 
لا تجادل ولا تناقش يا اخ على

شكرا مارو لردك الجنيل​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 يوليو 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تجنن يا قمر
> ميرسي ليكي


 
شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 يوليو 2010)

> ههههههههههههههه ايون كنت بحب اقولها لروك دى بقترح عليه يقولهالنا يعنى مش العكس طبعا هى العضوية بعزئة هههههههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههه

شكرا جيلان لردك الجميل​


----------



## back_2_zero (26 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اوى يا تاااااااااااسونى بجد 
بس يارب يستر عليكى م اللى حيجرالك ​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أغسطس 2010)

> _حلوه قوي يا تاسوني
> تسلم ايديكي_
> _بس استخبي كام يوم
> ولما روك يسال عليكي
> هنقوله بتصيف هههههه_​



ههههههههههه  اه ياريت

شكرا جيوفانى لردك الجميل
​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أغسطس 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة اوى يا تاااااااااااسونى بجد
> بس يارب يستر عليكى م اللى حيجرالك ​



 
هههههههههه​ 
انا بحاول استخبى اليومين دول​ 
شكرا باك لردك الجميل​​


----------



## نفرتاري (20 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا كوين 
خالى بالك بقى لحد من المشرفين يقول لروك وتعجبة الفكرة ولا حاجة
بقولك ايه انا عندى ليكى مكان حلو  تعالى استخبى فى بروفايلى ولا عضو صغير كدة هيعرف انتى فين
فى اى وقت انا موجودة وفى الخدمة
ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا جميل*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2010)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا كوين
> خالى بالك بقى لحد من المشرفين يقول لروك وتعجبة الفكرة ولا حاجة
> بقولك ايه انا عندى ليكى مكان حلو تعالى استخبى فى بروفايلى ولا عضو صغير كدة هيعرف انتى فين
> ...




هههههههههه  اول ما اتزنق هنط فى بروفيلك

خلكى فاكرة ده وعد باللجوء والحماية ههههههه
​شكرا نفرتارى لردك الجميل​​


----------

